# best sand substrate



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

hey guys, I forgot which sandy substrate you were recommending for Malawi setup. A while back someone said a children's sand from home depot was a good deal , price per pound. But it gives me the creeps to use something not specifically for aquariums. 

what is the safe brand again? thanks


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends how fine of sand you want but I use Silica sand in my setup.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

3M Colorquartz fan here. Its inert, totally aquarium safe, comes in nice colors such as white, black, tan, plum and orange and can be acquired for $25-40 per 50 lb bag either through the classifieds here or at a pool supply shop. Really worth asking around. I have some and it looks great and resists compacting nicely (the grains are spherical).


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 3M Colorquartz S-Grade sand, it is becoming harder and harder to find though because it has been discontinued. I know there is a few members here trying to sell some


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+2 Love the white sand I have.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

3m sand all the way..purple/peach/red/black all of them are super nice. Just not easy to rinse..


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

pool filter sand


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

another for 3m sand.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

anyone know a location to buy pool filter sand? I havent had much luck finding it in the tric cities.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Sand sucks , before you use sand carefully consider not using it. I was forever pulling it out of my impellers, vacuming it up and generally regreting it. I had used silica. The only one good thing I can say is it looks awsome. I finally went with natural gravel.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Apparently 3M is 'heavier' than other types of sand? Either way even a doofus like myself hasn't had any problems with it getting in the impeller, going up the siphon or any of that stuff. With 3M that is.


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmmm good point about "gumming up the works" in the filter. Perhaps a very fine sized gravel would be better? I was already wondering if sand would be so compact that it would cause a bacteria problem. I am going to use a Rena canister for 75gallons and a hot mag. the cichlids that I plan on trying are supposed to enjoy eating from the gravel and shooting it out their gills

(yellow labidochromis caeruleus and P.acei)


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Nobody seems to have mentioned it, but if high Ph is desired and white sand is an option, have you thought of argonite sand, since it will help buffer the water. I like substrate that serves a purpose


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a swimming pool store on Fraser Hyw, Fleetwood Surrey area. Not sure if they sell pool sand or not. Don't know the name of the store either...ok, I am not being that helpful...just if you drive down Fraser you'll see it on the right side of the road if your heading east.

I use gravel, but think sand would look good.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> anyone know a location to buy pool filter sand? I havent had much luck finding it in the tric cities.


heres where i got mine! $24/50lbs its a nice dark tan color, real natural looking.

Great West Pool & Spa Ltd‎
140-9780 Cambie Road, Richmond, BC V6X 1K4‎ - (604) 232-4501‎



Acipenser said:


> Sand sucks , before you use sand carefully consider not using it. I was forever pulling it out of my impellers, vacuming it up and generally regreting it. I had used silica. The only one good thing I can say is it looks awsome. I finally went with natural gravel.


I don't see how sand, ''Sucks''. the detritus stays on the top for easy removal. i don't even have to do anything in my tanks. i have so much circulation that all detritus is suspended in the water column and gets sucked up by the filters.

some types of sand will end up in the filters, but, to generalize sand this way is naive. there are many heavy sands on the market that work just fine, because of there high density. i recommend doing some research on sand, im sure u will be pleasantly surprised with how often and how easily it is used, u just need to buy the right type!


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

gimlid said:


> anyone know a location to buy pool filter sand? I havent had much luck finding it in the tric cities.


On Lougheed Highway in the same little strip mall where J & L Aquatics is located, there is a pool and spa store of some sort. It is the first store when you go down the side of the building and turn the corner into the parking lot.
They had outdoor table and chair sets sitting outside.

After leaving J & L a couple weeks ago, i stopped in this other store to see if they had pool filter sand and they did have it there.

Cannot remember the name of the place.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

3M sand all the way! I have the Tan S-Grade and it gives the tank a cool dark orange glow. Too bad they discontinued it and it's become almost impossible to find...


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Reva said:


> hmmmm good point about "gumming up the works" in the filter. Perhaps a very fine sized gravel would be better? I was already wondering if sand would be so compact that it would cause a bacteria problem. I am going to use a Rena canister for 75gallons and a hot mag. the cichlids that I plan on trying are supposed to enjoy eating from the gravel and shooting it out their gills
> 
> (yellow labidochromis caeruleus and P.acei)


I have yellow labs in with my 3M sand. They love it so much so that they will do exactly what you described. I also use an underwater filter as this tank is in my bedroom. I have yet to find sand in the filter but then again who knows. Current is strong but not enough to kick up the sand I suppose.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

i was told i could get pool sand here:

Ideal Distributors at 604-980-3467 in north van

smallest bag is 50 pounds


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

ideal distributers no longer sells pool sand


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> I have yellow labs in with my 3M sand. They love it so much so that they will do exactly what you described. I also use an underwater filter as this tank is in my bedroom. I have yet to find sand in the filter but then again who knows. Current is strong but not enough to kick up the sand I suppose.


what else do you have in with your labs and how aggressive are they?


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you everyone. I am going to look for the 3M that everyone is recommending and ask about the argonite. I will have to find it myself, as I am not in Canada, but on the islands in Washington state. I appreciate all the advice, and I especially appreciate knowing that the yellow labs do well with the 3M..the spheres sound less sharp. I have beaches everywhere for collecting wild stuff, but sand seems like too much of a risk for disease and nasties ...better to spend that hard earned cash I guess


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Reva.
I was just down in Bellingham yesterday.

I went to Clarks Feed and Seed downtown and they had lots of the Black Tahitian Moon Sand along with a selection of other substrates. I think it was 1.69/lb or 1.15 /lb if buying more than ten lbs or something along those lines.
My memory is nothing more than a memory, the unglorious results of a misspent youth. 


There was quite a lot to look at in that store, worth a look for anybody in the area. The staff were friendly and very helpful.


----------

